# Smart TV Change File Icons?



## Acoreen (Aug 18, 2021)

I have a Samsung smart TV and a WD My Book 4TB hard drive filled with all my movies/shows.
On my computer all the folder icons are replaced with posters of the movie/show (it helps me remember what each one is about) but on the TV, it's all regular folder icons. Is there any way to change the icons so that it shows the poster icons on the TV too?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Why not cast Windows onto your Smart TV screen?









How to cast your Windows desktop to a smart TV without a cable, and mirror your desktop display onto your TV


You can cast your Windows 10 desktop to your smart TV to view your computer display on the big screen.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Acoreen (Aug 18, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Why not cast Windows onto your Smart TV screen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laptop is old, unreliable and crashes randomly, hence the hard drive.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Acoreen said:


> Laptop is old, unreliable and crashes randomly, hence the hard drive.


Then your most likely have to live with it cause I do not think the tv can change the icons.


----------



## shepherdsaverchenko (4 mo ago)

Maybe they will release such a feature someday, but there’s nothing like this possible for the moment. Some TVs allow choosing from a library of default icons but not making some of your own. I agree it’s comfortable, and you might address the developers at an official forum of your TV manufacturer. 
It doesn’t guarantee they will listen to you, but it’s worth trying. Now when I think about it, I would also like to have such a feature because I either watch movies online on ซีรี่ย์ Netflix or download them on my hard drive to watch anytime. Maybe I will tailor a special solution someday, but now I don’t have time for that.


----------

